

Microsoft Recruiting Is Like Getting A "Love Bomb" Dropped On You - Hunchr
http://www.businessinsider.com/getting-recruited-by-microsoft-2010-4

======
icefox
"Having read stories on the web about how some tech companies (cough, Google,
cough) sometimes ask silly interview questions like "Why is a manhole round?,"
Tony asked his HR coach if he would have to answer a question like that."

Microsoft is _the_ company that is/was known for asking this questions. Google
is known for asking you real stuff such as explain how a linker works.

Clicking on the photos at the end brings you to "My nightmare interviewing for
Google"

After reading this I wondered how much Microsoft paid for this ad. It is laid
on so thick....

------
scotty79
> If you flunk an interview, you don't move onto the next interviewer. If you
> fail, the interviewer comes back and says, "Ah, well, the guy you are
> supposed to meet with is in a meeting. He's key to the interview, so we're
> going to send you home and have you come back another time."

What's the point of that? Why they don't say it straight?

